# Short Announcement of little consequence



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2009)

After much thought, study and training I have decided that I am officially retiring form all things Chen Style Taijiquan and all things Hebei Xingyiquan and returning to focusing on Yang style Taijiquan. I have been at Yang style much longer than Chen or Xingyiquan and I have a highly qualified sifu available to me to teach it to me that I have been training with for the last 15 years.

I am also retiring from all Qigong styles that are not directly associated with Yang Taijiquan.

I have nothing against cross training styles if you have the time but to be honest I am to old to keep it up and there is not enough time in the day to do the training justice.

The only other thing I plan on training is Yoga and that is because I honestly feel and this point in my life I really need to and a serious opportunity to train it was unexpectedly dropped in my lap for next to no cost.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey if you have a great opportunity, go for it!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

You can't retire until your 65, didn't you know that?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 27, 2009)

I am not surprised at dropping Qigong,Chen Taiji in favor of Yang Taiji.

 I am a little surprised at dropping Xingyi and Santi but I understand.

 At this time in your life you have to do what you think is best.

It sounds to me with the interest in Yoga therapy,The Acupuncture,and focus on Yang you are looking at a comfort,healing,relaxing period.

I wish you luck in this path you have chosen my friend.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2009)

Best of luck and enjoy your steps along the path you have chosen.


----------



## ggg214 (Apr 27, 2009)

great!
i have quit taiji, and only train the Xin Yi Liu He quan with a great master in my place.
i think it's better to focus on one style.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng,

Well done. It will be difficult in the beginning to forget all you have aready learned,(of course don't even try to forget what you have learned) but now begins a new journey.  You will also begin to wonder why your sifu did not teach you certain things before. Now you will also understand.

Please keep us posted on progress.

Very best wishes


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2009)

Enjoy your training Xue!


----------



## clfsean (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool you found your path, but I am surprised it meant kicking XYQ to the curb. BUT... I understand it's a path & foundation that you chose so ROCK ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 28, 2009)

Each of us must follow the path they feel is best. My best to you on the path you have chosen


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I am not surprised at dropping Qigong,Chen Taiji in favor of Yang Taiji.
> 
> I am a little surprised at dropping Xingyi and Santi but I understand.
> 
> ...


 

Thank You

After actually writing down everything I am trying to train I realized that in an effort to learn more I am actually learning less and there is no way in hell I have the time to do everything I am trying to do. Besides there is stance training in my flavor of Yang style so&#8230;

Here is the list

Yang style &#8211; Long form, 2 fast forms, 2 dao forms, 1 jain form, staff form, push hands in all its variations, 3 forms of qigong, etc. 

Chen Style &#8211; Chen 18 form, Laojia Yilu, Chan si Jin 

Xingyiquan &#8211; Stance training (Santi Shi, Zhan Zhuang), Xingyi Neigong, Wuxing and wuxing combined, 

Qigong &#8211; Ba duan Jin, 

Power Yoga, treadmill and stationary bike 

Also I have started using 24 form as a warm up for my yang style and I have to say it looks incredibly traditional these days but I like that short form so I am going to keep it.

I had this broken schedule that splits things between days and morning and evening in an attempt to fit this all in and I just can&#8217;t maintain it and do any of the training justice. Between work and family it is rather difficult to maintain. I have been able to maintain the Yang Long Form 5 to 7 days a week but my long form now has taken a rather interesting path and can take up to 30 minutes and it is incredibly cool, which had somoething to do with giving up Santi actually

And yes I need to heel; so far 2009 has not been kind. It has been a &#8220;this is your life&#8221; of old injuries coming back for a visit, say hi, stay awhile and invite the next one along. Between old dirt bike injuries, old MA injuries, old work related injuries and a tree falling on me a few years back (Yes that did actually happen) I have a lot of old injuries waiting in line to visit. Last week walking upright was difficult and walking is not to fun this week. So between what my wife is telling me (the TCM OMD), My Yang Sifu (Taiji Teacher, Acupuncturist, Doctor), my Sanda Sifu has been telling me (MD) and my friend (the Yoga Therapist) is telling me I think it is time to listen if I want to keep going and not have a whole lot of problems in the near future.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

East Winds said:


> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Well done. It will be difficult in the beginning to forget all you have aready learned,(of course don't even try to forget what you have learned) but now begins a new journey. You will also begin to wonder why your sifu did not teach you certain things before. Now you will also understand.
> 
> ...


 
Actually my Sifu has been showing me a lot for a while now that he has not shown anyone else and I have been told not to show anyone else. But more recently, per him, I am his last serious student. He now truly feels no one really takes taiji seriously anymore and all they want is the long form so they can then go off teach Yang taiji without actually knowing it and most certainly not understanding it. 

It has been this training in addition to the statement about being his last serious student went a long way towards this decision. If I am to properly train all I am being shown then I have no time to do any of the other things. And being his last serious student then I best do what I can to make sure he does not regret that decision and I learn all I can while I can.

Also I need to do something about the issues (health-wise) I have been having this year so far and scattering my focus I am sure is not helping. But along those lines I do truly feel I need to get into the Yoga that is being offered to get me back to where I feel I should be at my age after training MA for so long.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Cool you found your path, but I am surprised it meant kicking XYQ to the curb. BUT... I understand it's a path & foundation that you chose so ROCK ON!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks

It surprised me as well but things got so much easier when I did. However if I had a Sifu available to me for Xingyiquan that had the Xingyi equivalent of what my Yang Sifu has I am not sure which way I would have gone. But since I do not have a high-level Xingyi Sifu available to me the decision was actually much easier than it otherwise would have been.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 28, 2009)

Man and here I was going to tell you about the latest Kungfu Taichi magazine which had Chen Xiaowang interview, Xingyi five element form,Sanshou in the UFC.

Your list is quite alot! 

My list is: Zhan Zhuang as a pre warm up
              Bagua Linking form
              Bagua Animal form
              Xingyi five element form
              Silk reeling

Thats pretty much my focus and with quite alot of different Bagua forms I really find myself doing Linking form and Stake forms and more Santi then actual form. Maybe the Yi quan founder was on to something.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Man and here I was going to tell you about the latest Kungfu Taichi magazine which had Chen Xiaowang interview, Xingyi five element form,Sanshou in the UFC.
> 
> Your list is quite alot!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks I will likely go pick up that issue of Kungfu Taichi magazine.

(insert sigh of relief) My list is now

Yang style  Long form, 2 fast forms, 2 dao forms, 1 jain form, staff form, push hands in all its variations, 3 forms of qigong, etc. 

Beijing (Yang) 24 form

Power Yoga (soon to change to another type of Yoga), treadmill and/or stationary bike


----------



## East Winds (Apr 29, 2009)

Your reasons for choosing you new path are excellent. I wish you every success.

Very best wishes


----------



## blindsage (Apr 29, 2009)

I too am somewhat suprised at you leaving XYQ behind, but reading your rationales I can understand the choice you're making.  Good luck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2009)

After a few posts in the last few days about Xingyiquan I realized I&#8217;m like a Xingyiquan addict.:EG:

I am holding tough so far&#8230;. Came close to standing in Santi this morning&#8230; but I fought off the urge and did the Qigong of my taiji style &#8230;. Ok&#8230; I&#8217;m in withdrawl&#8230;.. BUT I CAN DO THIS!!! :anic: I can do this :erg:

WUXING ROCKS!!!! :headbangin:

NO!!! Bad Xue...now calm down....breath...there.... I'm better now :asian::yinyang:




QUI-GON said:


> You can't retire until your 65, didn't you know that?


 
Not if your a state worker


----------



## ebozzz (May 1, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> After a few posts in the last few days about Xingyiquan I realized Im like a Xingyiquan addict.:EG:
> 
> I am holding tough so far. Came close to standing in Santi this morning but I fought off the urge and did the Qigong of my taiji style . Ok Im in withdrawl.. BUT I CAN DO THIS!!! :anic: I can do this :erg:
> 
> ...



I apologize for the part that I may have played in your Xingyiquan relapse Xue.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2009)

ebozzz said:


> I apologize for the part that I may have played in your Xingyiquan relapse Xue.


 
No worries..Im ok PIQUAN!!!!! :boing2: ooooo :anic: that cant be good 

Well Ill be ok..... BENGQUAN!!!!!!  :boing1: uhoh :uhohh:


----------



## East Winds (May 3, 2009)

Xue Sheng,

Please don't tell us this is you reverting to type!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDxZcfQ_bDA&NR=1

:rofl::erg::shrug:

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2009)

East Winds said:


> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Please don't tell us this is you reverting to type!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
No worries although you can never trust a tree, and I have been known to beat on them from time to time (Sanda training), I'm to busy working on Yang Style actually these days.

As I have said before to do all the stuff in Yang style I have been shown justice I need about 2 hours a day and that is hard enough to get. But In an effort to get off easy and in hopes I was wrong about that time I asked my sifu a couple of months ago how long he felt one should train and he said....."At least 2 hours a day".... but he understood that in the world today it was difficult to get that block of time. He said he tended to do his training very early in the morning although he felt the absolute best times (based on his experience and his sifu and Taoist theory) were either 11:00am or 11:00pm. It was ok to break it up if necessary in the 21st century.


----------



## grydth (May 3, 2009)

You have always given the impression of one searching for the right path to follow in the CMA...... if you have now found it, this is of great and not little consequence.

Good luck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2009)

grydth said:


> You have always given the impression of one searching for the right path to follow in the CMA...... if you have now found it, this is of great and not little consequence.
> 
> Good luck.


 
No longer searching, just following, enjoying, and excepting the reality of it as well being smart enough to realize when I have a good thing and realizing I have opportunities I should not pass up. IMO my sifu is the last of a line and I want to learn as much as I can while I can. I have been training with him for a long time so I will just keep on training.

Amazingly this has also bought about a whole different view of things Taijiquan, particularly some of my early training with my first sifu in the competition forms of things Yang (in name only)


----------



## jim777 (May 4, 2009)

Good Luck brother  It's much easier to stick to one style once you've sampled a few others and know what's actually out there. You sound like you're in a great place, so that's a very good thing. I can't see regrets from this if you're happy and committed now.

When I was halfway through your original post, my first thought was, "He must think he's getting old" 

jim


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2009)

jim777 said:


> When I was halfway through your original post, my first thought was, "He must think he's getting old"
> 
> jim


 
NAH!!

I thought that last year


----------



## bowser666 (May 11, 2009)

Best of luck in your new goal and success.  I practice Yang Style Tai Chi and love it. Started out learning the Traditional form and am now working on the 5 minute short form version.  I plan on using it as a good stretch and warm up excercise.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 11, 2009)

Good luck! It's great seeing an example of continued eager learning!


----------

